# He is not doing good:(



## TAH (Apr 20, 2016)

Stella is a purebred Alpine. She is 4 years old. First kidding. She is due 6/11/2016.
Sophie is also a purebred Alpine. She is 5 years old. Second kidding. She is due 7/5/2016.
Anyone else have does due around that time?
They are both bred to a purebred Oberhasli.
1 pic is of the buck
2 pic is of Stella
3 pic is of Sophie


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 20, 2016)

Pic three?  where's pic 3?


----------



## TAH (Apr 20, 2016)

Here it is Latestarter.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yay! An Alpine goat kidding thread!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 20, 2016)

Exciting times!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 20, 2016)

YAY! Pretty goats!


----------



## TAH (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes they are. Stella is one of the biggest goats I have seen. She is just under 37 inches at the shoulders. She is one of my favorite does beside Naomi. Naomi was my first goat ever. Even tho she is the most stubborn goat ever.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 21, 2016)

Your Stella looks a lot like my Alpine Olive in color and markings.  Do you know what the color is?


----------



## TAH (Apr 21, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Your Stella looks a lot like my Alpine Olive in color and markings.  Do you know what the color is?


No I do not know what color it is. I don't know if you can see in the pic but she has tiger stripes. She is the heard queen.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 21, 2016)

TAH said:


> No I do not know what color it is. I don't know if you can see in the pic but she has tiger stripes. She is the heard queen.


Mine is at the bottom of the herd but she is so laid back that she doesn't really "try" to be higher up. She would rather be with people and dogs.  She certainly holds her own though. I kind of baby her... 

I did notice the stripes! I love them! Mine has a mowhawk of longer hair on her back


----------



## TAH (Apr 21, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> I kind of baby her...


I do to.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 21, 2016)

TAH said:


> I do to.


Hahaha good to know I am not alone.


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

Stella is getting bigger every day. Sophie will be 3 month's soon. Will post pics of Stella's belly soon.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 27, 2016)

I would say that Stella is a chamoisee even though the white tail patch is not the norm. She is very pretty. And Sophie is a two tone chamoisee


----------



## TAH (May 2, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I would say that Stella is a chamoisee even though the white tail patch is not the norm. She is very pretty. And Sophie is a two tone chamoisee


Thank you babsbag. 
Here are pics of how big Stella is.


----------



## TAH (May 2, 2016)

I am thinking Stella is going to twin. Her udder just started filling


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

Beautiful goats.. Hope you have some new babies soon!!


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

Stella only has 5-11 days left.


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

Sophie is got a bigger udder than stella now. But she still has till the 11 to kid.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I would say that Stella is a chamoisee even though the white tail patch is not the norm. She is very pretty. And Sophie is a two tone chamoisee


 I agree except i think i would call Stella a broken Chamoisee... because of the white patches, hind legs, belly, throat, face stripes. Our buck is a broken Chamoisee......i honeslty love the brokens...always interesting.


----------



## TAH (Jun 25, 2016)

Stella and Sophie are due in july. I wrote them in the wrong month on the calendar. After I went thru and counted the months they are due in july. I am terrible at due dates


----------



## babsbag (Jun 25, 2016)

http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html

This will keep you from having to count days.


----------



## TAH (Jun 25, 2016)

babsbag said:


> http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html
> 
> This will keep you from having to count days.


Thanks babs.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 28, 2016)

TAH said:


> Stella and Sophie are due in july. I wrote them in the wrong month on the calendar. After I went thru and counted the months they are due in july. I am terrible at due dates



Oh no worries i made a breeding cycle covering 2 yrs for our sows....and messed up so many times it took me 4 days to get it right and im still not sure it is entirely correct. Least you figured it out instead of freaking cause there were no kids


----------



## TAH (Jul 1, 2016)

Stella has 5-11 days left. Her udder is a quarter of the way full.


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

Stella is having her babys right now. I am over here freaking out! Hopefully she has them without any issues .


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 14, 2016)

Hope it goes well!


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jul 14, 2016)

Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

One little boy. Here are some pics but they aren't very good. Will!try to get better ones soon!


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

And proud mama


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 14, 2016)

So cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats!

Was this the first time one of your goats kidded?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jul 14, 2016)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Was this the first time one of your goats kidded?


Yes she is 4 years old.

Thanks guys
He is a sweety


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

Alright here are the better pics


----------



## sadieml (Jul 14, 2016)

What a beauty!  Mother and baby both doing well, I trust? 

Congratulations!  Pretty nurse, too.


----------



## TAH (Jul 14, 2016)

sadieml said:


> What a beauty! Mother and baby both doing well, I trust?
> 
> Congratulations! Pretty nurse, too.


Thank you for your complement! Yes she is. We had to put her in the stanchion but she is fine now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 14, 2016)

He is so adorable! 

Congratulations and so glad all went well and no issues.


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2016)

I love his jumping around


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 15, 2016)

He's just adorable !


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 15, 2016)

He is precious!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 15, 2016)

Congrats TAH


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> Congrats TAH


thanks


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2016)

I think he looks like a Bucko. What do you all think??


----------



## TAH (Jul 15, 2016)

TAH said:


> I think he looks like a Bucko. What do you all think??


Nobody likes the name. so it is a no


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jul 15, 2016)

I like it'!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 16, 2016)

Congratulations 
I like Bucko


----------



## TAH (Jul 16, 2016)

We are trying for a different name.


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jul 16, 2016)

What are you thinking of instead?


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

I am not sure what to do
The buck is not doing well. It turns out his mom wasn't letting down her milk for him I know he got some colostrum. Stella's udder is really hard when we try to milk her or if her baby try's to nurse. We are getting him warmed up right now. I am not giving up on this little guy . Once he is warmed up I was going to give him some egg, milk, and molasses? I feel really bad for not paying close attention but since it did happen what can i doe.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

If you can't get goat's milk go get some cow's milk from the store. DO NOT use a milk replacer.  Grocery store whole milk will work just fine. I personally would not add anything to the milk. Do you have a nipple? Use a pritchard nipple if you can get one, TSC has them. 

You need to work on mom, massage, hot compress, and more massage, she needs to be milked out. Has she been tested for CAE?  A first freshener as a four year old means lots of milk and a first time mom so hopefully she just needs to realize what she is supposed to do.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear this, can you try warm compresses on your doe's udder to get the milk to come out.  You will have to milk her out to get it easier for the kid to nurse.

@OneFineAcre , @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

BTW, the fastest way to warm up a baby goat is a warm bath. Immerse him in the water all of the way, get him warm, and then blow dry  him.


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

babsbag said:


> BTW, the fastest way to warm up a baby goat is a warm bath. Immerse him in the water all of the way, get him warm, and then blow dry  him.


I have on our heater and he is nice and cozy.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 18, 2016)

I have no experience in this I am so sorry.


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

babsbag said:


> You need to work on mom, massage, hot compress, and more massage, she needs to be milked out. Has she been tested for CAE? A first freshener as a four year old means lots of milk and a first time mom so hopefully she just needs to realize what she is supposed to do.


The lady that we got them from said 
That she saw the papers and he had never had a goat test positive. When she took them she never did test them nor did she have any other with CAE. 



Samantha drawz said:


> I have no experience in this I am so sorry.


Thank you nor do I. So far all my kids have been fine.


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

He is eating. He is also try to hold his head up, and standing . We are trying to find a name that matches his personality and goes along with what he has been thru. 
Sweet
Small
Had a hard start
and is a fighter.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2016)

Good Luck with the little guy.


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Good Luck with the little guy.


thanks


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

Hope he continues to improve. Is he eating off of mom?


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

He didn't make it


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2016)

So sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

So sorry.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 18, 2016)

So sorry to hear


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you guys
I am still sitting here crying but will be ok. I mostly feel bad for mama goat.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 18, 2016)

That's sad... sorry. You need to give mom full attention now. If her udder was hard (is it hot?) and she wasn't giving milk, that's a mastitis problem looking to happen. You'll want to get that udder loosened up and get her milked out.


----------



## TAH (Jul 18, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> That's sad... sorry. You need to give mom full attention now. If her udder was hard (is it hot?) and she wasn't giving milk, that's a mastitis problem looking to happen. You'll want to get that udder loosened up and get her milked out.


Stella's udder isn't hot. No mastitis we are just watching her closely. We are thinking we are not going to let be bred again. I have heard that it is common for older does. She has colostrum right now so with out the baby nursing she should want to dry up.


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jul 18, 2016)

Im so sorry to hear he didn't make it  he was a cutie!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm so sorry about your buckling!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm sorry


----------



## Dage (Jul 18, 2016)

I´m sooo sorry!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm sorry @TAH!!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

Ahh, that is just sad. I know you are broken hearted.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

Hugs about your buckling. I'm so sorry.


----------



## TAH (Jul 20, 2016)

thank you @MrsKuhn.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm very sorry TAH  that always sucks.

I am wondering if you gave mom CDT? Before we gave CDT to our kids we had many who died in a similar fashion same symptoms. Healthy a birth, though always slightly weak, took a little longer to stand/nurse....and they would appear to be nursing fine on mom though a little lack lusterly and would simply go down hill from there. Full udder on mom and the kid appears to be starving to death. We would take them inside to warm them up and milk out mom to feed them but very few ever survived even when we caught it within 48hrs of birth. I dont know why but CDT seemed to stop this. 

Anyone know how the two might be related?


----------

